# Tips on aligning/centering shirts on platen?



## muibubbles (Apr 21, 2011)

So far i have been lucky that all my shirts appear to be centered and straight. going from ryonet tapered platen to my M&R square platen, it feels a little bit trickier to get the shirt aligned and center (especially xl-3xl)

I typically pull the shirt all the way on, run my fingers from the edge of the platen to the seams of the sleeves to feel if its centered, then i will pull it off til the collar just hangs off. then check both sides of the shoulder seams to see if it looks even then run my fingers off the side of the platen to the seam of the sleeve again. if all feels/looks good to eye then i press down so it has full contact with the adhesive.. 

What is your process/ do you have any tips to make sure the shirt is perfectly aligned?


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Pretty much exactly same as me!

I ignore the label, as typically it is not central. You can often see a feint seam line down the centre of a shirt and you can use this to ensure your shirt is loaded on straight. It's not always central, but it has been useful in indicating a shirt that I loaded on a bit crooked.

I also use the bottom hem, so load it on, pull it back by the shoulder seams and check the bottom hem is parallel on the platen. Feel both arm seams with my fingers to check they are equidistant, run my hands down the platen edge and shirt to check the lower part of the shirt is balanced, then print!

Richie


----------



## muibubbles (Apr 21, 2011)

what is that center line crease from? ive been too skeptical about trusting a fold? line.. and definitely +1 on the tag. ive gone crazy with some of those and just accepted they are not 100% centered.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

muibubbles said:


> what is that center line crease from? ive been too skeptical about trusting a fold? line.. and definitely +1 on the tag. ive gone crazy with some of those and just accepted they are not 100% centered.


I think it's done by aliens - it's not a crease, but a visible line in the cotton material.

Certainly not to be relied on, but an additional tool.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

You can find your center by folding the shirt in half, by length & make a slight crease by simply pinching the material firmly between your fingers or use a household iron. The crease will come out by the press when applying the image to the shirt. Just be sure the shirt is folded evenly by lining up the shoulder seams & hem line. It works for me.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Folding every shirt before loading onto a screen printing press would take too long, and with a bit of practice there is no need

The OP looks like he is totally on the right track, anyway!


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

oh dear, i could not imagine folding each shirt to create a crease before loading !


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

It might take 10 seconds.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Skinbus said:


> It might take 10 seconds.


That's true - but for screen printing, that would add on half an hour to a 200 shirt run. Physically, it would add to fatigue as well.

On a manual press, folding would add about 13% extra time for me. However, I found on my second job, I got nearly every shirt perfect without folding, (Don't ask about my first job - it was hilarious!). By the time I did my third job, I was no longer even concerned about shirts being loaded on straight - I worry more about the artwork and screen being straight! In total, I printed perhaps 80 to 100 shirts, after which I nailed loading shirts on straight. I'd only ever seen it done on youtube too, so it's not like I had actually seen it done before.

It was actually much easier than I thought it would be - you just have to fine0tune your technique and use the methods mentioned above in this thread


----------



## muibubbles (Apr 21, 2011)

wow that center line trick helped a ton, knocked out about 15-30 seconds per shirt!

omg i cant imagine folding ever shirt..... that would be insane.

does anyone use the collar as reference? I use to but ive given up as it always looks like the collar is distorted while everything else is straight...


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

muibubbles said:


> wow that center line trick helped a ton, knocked out about 15-30 seconds per shirt!
> 
> omg i cant imagine folding ever shirt..... that would be insane.
> 
> does anyone use the collar as reference? I use to but ive given up as it always looks like the collar is distorted while everything else is straight...


The aliens are a printer's true friend!

Next, look at where you hold the shirt as you load it on. Not too wide apart. I bring my hands in a little from the edges and it allows the shirt to open up more and load onto the platen much cleaner and easier. Down to 1 movement if you observe the centre seam at the same time. Focus on loading the hem on straight and positioning the neck/collar central at the same time

You'll find yourself loading shirts in 1 movement, with perhaps a 2nd movement to pull the shoulder seam back to your preferred shirt position.

I use the collar to position my shirt by. My platens stick out a bit at the neck, so I pull the shirt all the down the pallet, then pull back slightly to line up my collar with the tip of the platen to ensure consistent print position


----------

